
The cash hoarding puzzle and the rising global demand for cash - hhs
https://voxeu.org/article/cash-hoarding-puzzle-and-rising-global-demand-cash
======
mdorazio
I don't quite know what to make of this. I thought it might be a trend due to
people falling out of stable jobs and thus relying more on cash for payments,
but the trend in hoarding large-denomination bills seems to refute this. The
cash trend seems to be correlated with gold demand, but that too doesn't make
a whole lot of sense if you're fearful of economic disaster - gold is hedge
against inflation or currency collapse. Cash is only really a hedge against
bank collapse, but bank deposits are generally backed by the government, so
holding cash only protects you against temporary bank runs.

~~~
rogerkirkness
I think it's entirely impractical fears about the end of the world. I find
preppers who go on YouTube and talk about prepping most interesting. It's like
a beacon telling everyone in the event of an actual emergency where all the
resources are.

